

Wiki for code and algorithms - mcxx
http://en.literateprograms.org/LiteratePrograms:Welcome

======
scott_s
Wonderful idea, but some of code I sampled is not what I would define as
literate. For example, the singly linked list implemented in C has a linear
time remove operation. While this operation is inherently linear with a singly
linked list (you must find the previous node), you're not required to provide
it as part of the interface. Personally, I think you shouldn't provide
inherently inefficient operations in the interface to a data structure. That a
particular operation is not implemented should be a hint to users that this is
not the data structure they are looking for. Yes, I'm nitpicking, but this is
supposed to be literate code, not just correct code.

And yes, I know, it's a wiki, so I can contribute, not just criticize.

------
apgwoz
This is a dream for any CS student that doesn't really care about their
education.

